# Transporting tanks



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

been offered a good deal on 6 55g tanks + rack.
however, they are 140miles away

so trying to work out how I'll pick them up.

I've measured the back of the car and I think I can fit all 6 in, however I would have to stack them
I've done a quick sketch of what I mean, the thicker lines indicate the plywood on the side view









I would probably put sheets of polystyrene down the sides to stop the tanks from sliding about.

and then the rack on the roof bars. the only other option is hiring a van for the day, which would considerably add to the cost


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

IS there a question? It should work fine. Just make sure they are absolutely completely empty.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

yeah, it was do you reckon thats a safe way to transport them. they'll be upright, so the compression shouldn't be an issue.

the fact is, I've only ever brought back 2 tanks a 5foot and 4foot (which went side by side in the back) before, and never stacked them to transport.

I couldn't see an issue, but was wondering if anyone else could


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

There may be an issue driving those tanks back home if you lived in Canada... thankfully you guys have some pretty smooth roads over there! Hilly, but smooth! I would think that would be okay, I've brought stacked tanks to and from places in a van with just some Styrofoam and cardboard between them and have never had a problem. Just make sure to but some Styrofoam or some sort of padding on the bottom tanks.

:thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

when you say padding on the bottom tanks, what do you mean exactly. in between the them and the top tanks or just around them generally

as for smoth roads, depends where you are, some of the welsh roads are pretty nasty, ant potholes are quite common on the non main roads


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

You may want to put a board (plywood) beneath the tanks to prevent â€˜differential settlingâ€™ which could cause the bottom of a tank to crackâ€¦

You may want to put a board (plywood) between the two layers of tanks for pretty much the same reason. The tanks will be much safer if they act as a solid unit as opposed to six individual units.

In your drawing, it shows two tanks parallel and one perpendicularâ€¦ and the top row the exact sameâ€¦ I would rotate the top row 180 degrees so that the two perpendicular tanks (on different levels) are at opposite ends.

Poly/styro between the tanks and you should be in darn good shape.

I recently went with a friend and between the two of us we bought almost 1,500 gallons worth of used tanks. We stacked them in a trailer using plywood between the layers (stacked 3 tall with a few on the 4th row). It made it the full 350 mile ride home without breaking a single tankâ€¦


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I cant rotate them. the back of the car isn't wide enough to accommodate a 4foot tank. (should have factored that in to show, forgot about it though)

the tanks I'm getting are 48by18by15high, the car can take 2 side by side in the back, and then 1 across the width just behind the drivers seats. definitely need the ply on the bottom as there are raised lumps where the seats normally fix into.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

In the drawing you posted aboveâ€¦

If you set up the bottom row as shown in the top viewâ€¦

Then for the top row simply make the perpendicular tank at the bottom (of the drawing) and the two parallel tanks at the top (of the drawing)â€¦

Maybe that makes more senseâ€¦

PS - most of the tanks I recently picked up were 48by18by13highâ€¦ Iâ€™m very pleased with themâ€¦ sounds like a nice scoreâ€¦


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

What kind of a car are you planning on holding 6 55gs and a rack?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Will you be using a lorry??? :lol:


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

> What kind of a car are you planning on holding 6 55gs and a rack?


thats what I was wondering, definitly not a firebird.....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

its a Seat Alhambra









thats not ours btw, just 1 I googled a pic for, ours is a much nicer red

glad for the responses, I didnt see any overall problems, but thought I'd ask, just in case,

the only other option would have been looking to borrow a flatbed trailer and tow the lot home (not something I wanted to try doing...)


----------

